# [EBUILD] kadu-0.6.0_pre (modularny-new design)

## OBenY

Ebuild do Kadu, ktory znacznie sie rozni od tego, co jest w portage:

- przede wszystkim jest aktualny,

- zawiera mrowie modulow, takze spoza autodownloada, niekoniecznie dostepnych gdzies indziej

- zawiera latki zwiekszjajace mozliwosci

- zawiera poprawki bledow

- ma dodatkowe zestawy ikon, emotikon, dzwiekow

- jest modularny (kazdy modul ma osobnego ebuilda)

Roznice wzgledem wersji dla 0.5.0:

- moduly obslugiwane przez eclass, co w drastyczny sposob upraszcza ebuildy - kazdy moze napisac ebuilda do dowolnego modulu nie wnikajac w tajniki techniczne kompilacji pakietow na Gentoo

- wywalony mechanizm skladowania logow w /tmp jezeli wlaczony byl debug - mijal sie z celem i tak z tego nikt nie korzystal, a dla grzebiacych w kodzie malo przydatne

- pakiet o nazwie kadu jest meta-pakietem, ktory instaluje pakiety podrzedne, zas serce kadu przeniesione zostalo do pakietu kadu-core

- przerobiony nieco kadu_modrebuild - skrypt do przebudowywania modulow po aktualizacji kadu-core, mozna tez na piechote aktualizowac, ale tak jest latwiej  :Smile: 

- wieksza liczba obslugiwanych modulow

- zmniejszona ilosc flag USE dla meta-pakietu (kadu), gdyz sa one zbedne, skoro kazdy modul siedzi w osobnej paczce

Opis flag USE paczki glownej:

alsa - Obsluga dzwieku przez ALSA, instalacja alsa_sound

arts - Obsluga dzwieku przez ARTS (serwer dzwieku dostrarczany z KDE), instalacja arts_sound

debug - Opcja dla developerów albo osób chcacych czynnie pomagac w rozwiazywaniu problemów

extras - Wlacza nakladanie dodatkowych latek, ktore nie sa wspierane przez developerow Kadu

esd - Obsluga dzwieku przez esound (serwer dzwieku GNOME), instalacja esd_sound

oss - Obsluga dzwieku przez bezposrednio /dev/dsp, instalacja dsp_sound

ssl - Wlacza modul encryption umozliwiajacy korzystanie z szyfrowanej transmisji danych, instalacja encryption

PRZECZYTAJ TO:

Moduly sa w paczkach nazywanych wg konwencji: kadu-<nazwa_modulu> W przypadkach, gdy Kadu Was zawiedzie, pierw skontaktujcie sie z autorami  (czy to przez Jabbera, ICQ, GG, czy PM, ew. forum) i dopiero po przedyskutowaniu bledu podejmiemy decyzje, czy blad jest wynikiem prac KaduTeam, czy cos skopane jest w ebuildzie:) Wezcie pod uwage, ze KT nie musi sie opiekowac w ten sposób zmodyfikowanym Kadu.

Glowna paczka kadu-core zawiera TYLKO I WYLACZNIE najwazniejsze moduly i jest okrojona z funkcjonalnosci jak to tylko mozliwe, wiec nie nalezy sie zdziwic, jak ktos zainstaluje samo kadu-core i np Kadu nie bedzie robic ikonki w docku  :Smile: 

UWAGA:

1. Po aktualizacji glownej paczki kadu albo zmianie jej flag USE, NIEZBEDNE jest przekompilowanie wszystkich modulow, gdyz inaczej beda sie one zachowywac nieprzewidywalnie, o ile w ogóle dzialac! W tym celu warto skorzystac z narzedzia dostarczanego razem z paczka - "kadu_modrebuild" po jego uruchomieniu zostana przekompilowane wszystkie zainstalowane pakiety zwiazane z kadu.

2. Po usunieciu pakietu kadu (meta-pakiet) pozostaje cala reszta pakietow z modulami oraz core, wiec trzeba je wywalic recznie.

Ebuildy leza tu: http://obeny.net/~obeny/kadu_ebuilds - paczki generowane codziennie, ale niekoniecznie musza miec jakies zmiany, jezeli jakies istotne beda, to wyladuje to tutaj, w liscie zmian

ChangeLog: http://obeny.net/~obeny/kadu_ebuilds/ChangeLog

A jak ktos chce na gwalt jakas zmiane, to mozna pobrac z svn, ale raczej odradzamy ten pomysl, gdyz cos moze byc skopane  :Smile: 

```
svn co http://obeny.net/svn/anon/obeny/kadu_ebuilds/trunk
```

----------

## PsychoX

OBenY Ty żyjesz!

Witaj :]

Jak zwykle kawał dobrej roboty

----------

## IdefiX666

A dało by rade aktualizować przez laymana tak jak to zrobił sarven?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526527-start-0.html

----------

## pawels

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 9) net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1 to /

 * kadu-20070126.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070126.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070126.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070126.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070126.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-20070126.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-20070126.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work

 * Processing file config_wizard/wizard.h...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard ...

>>> Compiling config_wizard module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard'

generating config_wizard/wizard_moc.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard'

generating dependency file for config_wizard/wizard_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for config_wizard/wizard.cpp

In file included from config_wizard/wizard_moc.cpp:11:

config_wizard/wizard.h:14:22: error: register.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from config_wizard/wizard.cpp:32:

config_wizard/wizard.h:14:22: error: register.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard'

compiling file config_wizard/wizard.cpp

compiling file config_wizard/wizard_moc.cpp

In file included from config_wizard/wizard_moc.cpp:11:

config_wizard/wizard.h:14:22: error: register.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

In file included from config_wizard/wizard.cpp:32:

config_wizard/wizard.h:14:22: error: register.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make[1]: *** [config_wizard/wizard_moc.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[1]: *** [config_wizard/wizard.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard'

make: *** [module_config_wizard] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called kadu-module_src_compile

  kadu-module.eclass, line 125:   Called die

!!! Error: emake failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## OBenY

Pawels, interesujace  :Smile:  Ktos jeszcze potwierdza ten sam problem? Bo mi na dwoch maszynach nie udalo sie go powtorzyc. Poprosze o listing make.conf oraz  flagi use z ktorymi instalacja przebiegala.

PsychoX, zyje i nie zamierzam umierac :> Szykuja sie dwa zupelnie nowe moduly oraz wlaczenie kolejnych do paczki.

IdefiX666, tak planujemy z Sarvenem polaczyc sily, wiec jak nie bedzie dawal rady jeden, to drugi bedzie pilnowal aktualnosci. Co za tym tez idzie, wszystko dostepne bedzie przez svn/laymana, ale adres serwera byc moze ulegnie zmianie... trzeba sie dogadac  :Smile: 

A takie pytanie: ktos z Was widzi sens robienia ebuilda dla wersji 0.5.x?

----------

## pawels

Listning znaczy się Emerge info?:

```

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 24 Jan 2007 19:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE=""

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/distcc"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -4 -t 0 --limit-rate=150k -T 8 --no-check-certificate ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}"

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSCHARSET="utf-8"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="pl"

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man: \

/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1: \

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CALLER="emerge"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage2"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH=""

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=""

PWD="/root"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -4 -t 0 --limit-rate=150k -T 8 --no-check-certificate  -c ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin: \

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.belnet.be/packages/gentoo-portage/"

TERM="xterm"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acpi alsa alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol arts asf audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo calendar cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dba dbm dbus dga dio divx dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foo2zjs_devices_hp1020 foomaticdb fortran ftp gadu gd gdbm gg gif gmedia gmp gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv imagemagick imap imlib innodb input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jikes jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text ldap libg++ linguas_pl lirc lirc_devices_devinput logrotate mad mbox mcal mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl plotutils png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia recode reflection samba sasl scanner sdl session slang sox spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse ssl svg tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd video_cards_radeon video_cards_v4l vorbis win32codecs wmp wxgtk1 xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon v4l"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthkXbH2R"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

Dla pewności dodam też make.conf:

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon v4l"

LINGUAS="pl"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext a52 aac acpi asf audiofile bzip2 calendar cdparanoia \

     curl dba dbm dga dio divx exif ffmpeg flac foomaticdb ftp gadu gd gg \

     gmedia gmp gnutls gtk2 gtkhtml imagemagick imap imlib innodb java \

     javascript jikes kdeenablefinal lirc logrotate mbox mcal mime mmx \

     mmxext mng motif mysql nsplugin odbc oggvorbis pdf plotutils posix real \

     realmedia recode samba sasl scanner slang sox sqlite sqlite3 sse svg \

     threads tiff timidity usb v4l v4l2 vcd wmp wxgtk1 xpm xscreensaver xvid \

     -gnome -ncurses"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/portage2

DISTDIR=$PORTDIR/distfiles

PKGDIR=$PORTDIR/packages

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -4 -t 0 --limit-rate=150k -T 8 --no-check-certificate \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -4 -t 0 --limit-rate=150k -T 8 --no-check-certificate  -c \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

# SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.belnet.be/packages/gentoo-portage/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

DISTCC_DIR=$PORTAGE_TMPDIR/distcc

# RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick"

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020"

```

Flagi use dla kadu (kadu-core zainstaowane):

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-alsa_sound-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-migration-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-account_management-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-icons-1.0-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-sounds-1.0-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-x11_docking-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1  0 kB [1]

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1  USE="alsa emoticons icons kde sounds ssl -arts -esd -nodefmodules -oss" 0 kB
```

od raku: połamałem kilka linii, bo wyszła sieczka i się forum rozjechało.

----------

## pancurski

Potwierdzam problemy. Podczas instalowania kadu, emerge wywala sie przy net-im/kadu-config_wizard

```
................

compiling file config_wizard/wizard.cpp

compiling file config_wizard/wizard_moc.cpp

In file included from config_wizard/wizard_moc.cpp:11:

config_wizard/wizard.h:14:22: error: register.h: No such file or directory

In file included from config_wizard/wizard.cpp:32:

config_wizard/wizard.h:14:22: error: register.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [config_wizard/wizard_moc.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [config_wizard/wizard.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1/work/kadu-config_wizard'

make: *** [module_config_wizard] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070126-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called kadu-module_src_compile

  kadu-module.eclass, line 125:   Called die

!!! Error: emake failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

```

gen my # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 Unknown CPU Typ

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sat, 27 Jan 2007 12:00:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.public.fix.fi/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X acpi alsa alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_pcm_plugins_alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix bitmap-fonts cairo cdr dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr elibc_glibc gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse jpeg kernel_linux linguas_pl mmx mmxext ncurses nls nptl nptlonly png python sse truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU video_cards_mga video_cards_nv video_cards_vesa xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Belliash

Lepiej aby ebuildy zostaly tam gdzie sa, tym bardziej ze OBenY ma dostep do tego repozytorium SVN z prawami zapisu  :Wink: 

A samo repozytorium jest ogolnodostepne i cala nasza 3 ma mozliwosc wykonania jego backupu (w kazdej chwili) za posrednictwem protokolu rsync...

----------

## OBenY

Dobra juz wiem co zdupczylem  :Smile:  Sorka, posta wypelnilem jakoby nowa wersja wyszla, ale pare problemow wyszlo na jaw zwiazanych z artsem oraz ext_info, a co za tym idzie musze troche rzeczy przerobic... sorka za wprowadzenie w blad...

----------

## pancurski

OBenY  dzięki za poprawienie błędu kompilacji config_wizard

ale mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, niewiem czy problem jest  w ebuildzie czy z moim połączeniem z netem, ale za cholere nie moge się połączyc od ponad godziny z serwerem gadu...

----------

## Piecia

U mnie na laptopie skompilowało się jak u innych (dodatkowo nie chciał się skompilować moduł mail, tabs. Na 2 kompie kompilacja przeszła bez problemu(pewnie to już poprawiony ebuild) ale za to w oknie rozmowy nie wyświetlają się wiadomości. Hmm, pamiętam że wcześniej tak miałem przy innej wersji kadu. Zła wersja qt (3.3.6-r4 i 4.1.4-r2) czy coś innego?  Może strace pomoże....

No i nie pomogło.

Ogólnie w treści rozmowy wyświetla się  tylko część historii.

----------

## RushPL

```

===> Cleaning: net-im/wait3

===> Generating digest for: kadu-dcopexport

!!! wait3/kadu-dcopexport--r1 does not follow correct package syntax.

```

Zdaje sie OBenY, ze male 'typo' popelniles. ( "--" zamiast "-" )

----------

## magnum_pl

U mnie poszło bez problemu i jak na razie dziala.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pancurski

ja niestety musiałem wrócić do wersji kadu 0.5 by Sarven

----------

## OBenY

Frondziak, co jest zle?  :Smile:  Spokojnie to pierwszy release, skrajnie rozwojowy i dlatego straszne z nim jaja, jak zawsze na poczatku...

digest_gen.sh, nie dotykajcie - to taki skrypcik dla devow  :Smile: 

a dcopexporta w ogole na razie nie ma w paczkach  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

Nie mogłem się połączyć, dostawałem komunikaty o niemożnosci połączenia z hubem, oraz błedzie podczas odczytu czy jakoś tak, niepamietam....spoko, spoko, wiem ze wersja rozwojowa, ja rozumiem :] ale to moja żonka chce mieć sprawne kadu  :Smile: 

Pozatym uruchomiłem zakazany skrypt digest_gen.sh, mógł coś namieszać, jak tak, da sie to odkręcić?

----------

## Robert W.

Po której stronie leży wina?

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1454:   Called source '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-dsp_sound/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1.ebuild'

  kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1.ebuild, line 3:   Called inherit 'kadu-module'

  ebuild.sh, line 1189:   Called die

!!! kadu-module.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-im/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/kadu-dsp_sound" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1454:   Called source '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-dsp_sound/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1.ebuild'

  kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1.ebuild, line 3:   Called inherit 'kadu-module'

  ebuild.sh, line 1189:   Called die

!!! kadu-module.eclass could not be found by inherit()

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-im/kadu-dsp_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

!!! Problem in 'net-im/kadu' dependencies.

!!!  exceptions

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4049, in ?

    emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4044, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3467, in action_build

    retval, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 943, in select_files

    self.mysd = self.select_dep(myroot, mykey, arg=x)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1189, in select_dep

    myuse=selected_pkg[-1]):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 824, in create

    if not self.select_dep("/",mydep["/"],myparent=mp,myuse=myuse):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1146, in select_dep

    settings=pkgsettings, portdb=portdb)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3728, in getmaskingstatus

    mygroups, eapi = portdb.aux_get(mycpv, ["KEYWORDS", "EAPI"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4837, in aux_get

    raise KeyError

KeyError
```

----------

## pawels

robertw. : wraz z katalogiem net-im z paczki dokopiuj katalog eclass

EDIT: swoją drogą do czego on służy?

----------

## sarven

Tak w skrócie mówiąc, to w eclass jest zbiór funkcji, poleceń, które są wykonywany przy instalacji każdego modułu. Żeby nie powtarzać ich w każdym ebuildzie, są zebrane w jednym miejscu i tylko podaje się w ebuildzie informacje, że ma z nich korzystać. Dzięki temu ebuild ma tylko kilka linijek  :Smile: 

A tak bardziej fachowo to można poczytać tutaj: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## OBenY

Hm, gen_digests.sh raczej nic nie moze zepsuc, co najwyzej trzeba wypakowac jeszcze raz ebuildy i tyle  :Smile: 

PROSBA do WSZYSTKICH: 

nie dotykac skryptow w glownym katalogu - chyba, ze sie wie co one robia  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

niewiem co jest grane, dzis znowu chcialem wyprobowac kadu, sciagnalem nowa wersje i znowu sie wykrzacza przy config_wizard....problem ten sam co pare postów wyżej

----------

## OBenY

A wez emergnij account_management przed config_wizard, teoretycznie do tego sie pluje...

Postaram sie dzis jeszcze raz temu przyjrzec i poprawic...

----------

## Mietas2005

A ja mam problem z kompilacją kadu-core:

```

>>> Precompiling headers ...

make -C kadu-core kadu-headers.h.gch

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core'

generating dependency file for kadu-headers.h

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: compilation of header file requested

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core'

compiling headers

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: compilation of header file requested

make[1]: *** [kadu-headers.h.gch] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1/work/kadu/kadu-core'

make: *** [kadu-headers] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 98, Exitcode 2

!!! Error: emake failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Musiałem przekompilowywać qt żeby w ogóle wypakować źródła  :Sad: 

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 alsa arts audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt curl dlloader dri exif expat ffmpeg fortran gdbm glut gpm gtk iconv idn ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lua mad mng ncurses nls ogg opengl pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 readline reflection ruby scanner sdl session spl sqlite ssl tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xine xml2 xorg zlib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Co to może być??

----------

## rastman

u mnie wszystko poszło bez problemu. Fajny ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## joi_

 *Mietas2005 wrote:*   

> Co to może być??

 

antyczny  :Wink:  kompilator

----------

## Mietas2005

Hmm, to co mam zrobić? Zaktualizować GCC? Nie chce mi się rekompilować całego systemu ;]

----------

## joi_

 *Mietas2005 wrote:*   

> Hmm, to co mam zrobić? Zaktualizować GCC? Nie chce mi się rekompilować całego systemu ;]

 

możesz wyedytować ebuilda i usunąć opcję --enable-pheaders, a później uruchomić gen_digests.sh (o ile dobrze rozumiem działanie tego skryptu)

swoją drogą, to w ebuildzie powinno być sprawdzenie, czy kompilator obsługuje prekompilowane nagłówki czy nie

----------

## OBenY

Dobra, bedzie w nastepnej wersji  :Smile:  Ja juz zupelnie zapomnialem o 3.3.5 nie myslalem, ze ktos tego uzywac moze... Ja tam jestem maniak nowosci (4.2_beta onboard)...

----------

## XianN

```
# emerge kadu -tv

>>> --tree implies --pretend... adding --pretend to options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "media-libs/esound".

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-esd_sound-0.6.0_pre20070130-r1" [ebuild])

# eix esound

[I] media-sound/esound 

     Available versions:  0.2.36-r1 0.2.36-r2

     Installed:           0.2.36-r2(18:48:19 2007-01-10)(alsa -debug -ipv6 tcpd)

     Homepage:            http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html

     Description:         The Enlightened Sound Daemon
```

Zwracam uwage na media-libs - powinno byc media-sound.

Milego dnia.

----------

## OBenY

Ok, poprawione, dzieki za sluszna uwage.

Dodane jest juz sprawdzanie wersji gcc, wiec powinno na starszych kompilatorach dzialac.

A teraz male wyjasnienie:

Wszystko przerzucilismy do SVN, tak coby mi i Sarvenowi sie lepiej utrzymywalo aktualnosc. Wiec Ci co chca miec najnowsza wersje z svn wystarczy, ze zrobia

```
svn co http://obeny.net/svn/obeny/kadu_ebuilds --username anonymous --password ""
```

Jezeli ktos sie brzydzi svn/nie lubi/nie chce uzywac, to codziennie zawartosc svn jest pakowana i laduje tu:

http://obeny.net/~obeny/kadu_ebuilds

----------

## Belliash

Wszystkim, czy tylko mi sciaga z tamtad jak krew z nosa?  :Confused: 

----------

## pancurski

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Jezeli ktos sie brzydzi svn/nie lubi/nie chce uzywac, to codziennie zawartosc svn jest pakowana i laduje tu:
> 
> http://obeny.net/~obeny/kadu_ebuilds

 

@OBenY

dodaj tę informacje do pierwszego posta  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ok, poprawione, dzieki za sluszna uwage.
> 
> Dodane jest juz sprawdzanie wersji gcc, wiec powinno na starszych kompilatorach dzialac.
> 
> A teraz male wyjasnienie:
> ...

 

A tak w ogole to super jestes stary!

Jak Sarven zrobil blad i go poprawilem w kadu-themes_emoticons to Ty zes go powielil ;/

Posadzilem to Twoje Kadu i mam tylko emotikonki z gg6 i pingwiny. A gdzie gg7? Pisales ze sa i co? Dupa!

Oczywiscie ebuild rozpakowuje je nie tam gdzie trzeba  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## OBenY

Troszeczke spokojniej, nikomu na zlosc nie chcemy robic.

Akurat to z tym gg7 jest w pelni zamierzone, po prostu gg7 to nadzbior emotikonek, wiec nie ma sensu go wydzielac do osobnego zestawu, tylko chyba lepiej zintegrowac z gg6, ktore w sumie maja tworzyc zestaw zgodny z oryginalnym gg?

----------

## Belliash

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Troszeczke spokojniej, nikomu na zlosc nie chcemy robic.
> 
> Akurat to z tym gg7 jest w pelni zamierzone, po prostu gg7 to nadzbior emotikonek, wiec nie ma sensu go wydzielac do osobnego zestawu, tylko chyba lepiej zintegrowac z gg6, ktore w sumie maja tworzyc zestaw zgodny z oryginalnym gg?

 

Chyba nie...

W GG7 jak wpiszesz " : ) " (bez spacji) to masz minke z zestawu GG7 a w Kadu z GG6...

Po wydzieleniu emotikonek jest tak jak byc powinno... A jak brakuje jakiejs minki, to dokleja je z gg6 (tak jak jest w oryginalnym kliencie)!

Zestaw powinien byc wydzielony... Wtedy w ustawieniach kadu mamy wybor, czy uzywamy emotikonow z GG6 czy z GG7...

----------

## OBenY

Dobra, jest po ludzku, nie dogadalismy sie i stad byly problemy. Na kadu.net jest paczka uzupelniajaca ikonki z gg6 do gg7, ale to nie jest to o co nam chodzilo  :Smile:  Dzieki za uswiadomienie.

Teraz jest tak, ze jest osobno zestaw dla gg6 (z uzupelnieniem), osobno dla gg7(ale pelne, nie z kadu.net), osobno penguins, osobno 288 i chyba teraz wszyscy sa szczesliwi...

Aha po aktualizacji emotikon, niech sie nikt nie zdziwi, ze znikna w ogole emotikony w oknie rozmowy, trzeba wejsc w konfiguracje i po prostu wybrac z listy stosowny zestaw.

----------

## n0rbi666

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070123-r3 to /

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070123-0.6.0.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070123-0.6.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070123-0.6.0.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070123-0.6.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070123-0.6.0.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                     [ !! ]

!!! A file listed in the Manifest could not be found: /usr/local/overlays/kadu/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/files/DCOPExport.cpp

```

Update przed chwilą  :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

poprawiłem  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Changelog jest teraz dostepny tu: http://obeny.net/~obeny/kadu_ebuilds/ChangeLog

----------

## zoozik

Dzisiaj postanowiłem sobie sprawić kadu z tego overlaya i oto co mi emerge wypluło:

```
/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219.ebuild: line 27: -I/usr/kde/3.5/include/artsc: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3417:   Called src_compile

  kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

!!! Error: arts_connector compilation failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/home/gentoo/tmpdir/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven'
```

Pełny  log 

emerge --info

Co ciekawe:

```

~ =] slocate artsc

.

.

.

/usr/kde/3.5/include/artsc

.

.

.

```

To chyba jakiś błąd w ebuildzie... Ktoś wie jak to naprawić?Last edited by zoozik on Tue Feb 27, 2007 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OBenY

Wklej troche dluzszy listing bledow  :Smile: 

A jak na razie, jestes przypadkiem odosobnionym, ze sie arts cos nie kompiluje :>

----------

## radek-s

mam ten sam problem, oto pełny kod[/quote]

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219 to /

 * kadu-20070219.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070219.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070219.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070219.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070219.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-20070219.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-20070219.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219/work

 * Processing file arts_sound/player_arts.cpp...

 * Processing file arts_sound/player_arts.h...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219/work/kadu-arts_sound ...

 * Building arts_connector...

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:10:19: error: artsc.h: No such file or directory

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:57: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘arts_stream_t’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c: In function ‘openDevice’:

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:74: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:76: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:77: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘rate’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:78: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘channels’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c: In function ‘closeDevice’:

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:91: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:92: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:93: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:94: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c: In function ‘setFlushing’:                                            

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:110: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:113: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:113: error: ‘ARTS_P_BUFFER_SIZE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:113: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:113: error: for each function it appears in.)

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:115: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:117: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:120: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:122: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c: In function ‘main’:

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:305: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:307: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘rate’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:307: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘channels’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:308: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘player’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:325: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:327: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘rate’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:327: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘channels’

arts_sound/arts_connector/arts_connector.c:328: error: ‘struct aRtsSoundDevice’ has no member named ‘recorder’

/usr/local/portage/layman/sarven/net-im/kadu-arts_sound/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219.ebuild: line 27: -I/usr/kde/3.5/include/artsc: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3423:   Called src_compile

  kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219.ebuild, line 29:   Called die

!!! Error: arts_connector compilation failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-im:kadu-arts_sound-0.6.0_pre20070219:20070303-073531.log'.

This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

  /usr/local/portage/layman/sarven/eclass/kadu-module.eclass

  /usr/local/portage/layman/sarven/eclass/kadu.eclass

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/sarven'

```

----------

## pawels

Czy ja dobrze widze 0.6.0 ??

Jeśli tak to jest osobny wątek dla wersji rozwojowej Kadu 0.6  :Exclamation: 

----------

## sarven

Ja odpowiem może tutaj, ale byłbym wdzięczny, gdyby któryś z moderatorów wyciął wątki dotyczące kadu-arts_sound i dokleił do wątku podanego w poście wyżej, dotyczącego kadu w wesrji 0.6.0. Ten wątek myślę, że można już zamknąć, ponieważ razem z Obenym rozwijamy tylko ebuildy do kadu-0.6.0 i tylko one znajdują się w moim overlayu.

Co do samego kadu-arts_sound, to czy masz KDE skompilowane z USE="arts"? Nie wiem czy to może mieć jakiś związek. Ja teraz skompilowałem samego artsa bez rekompilacji KDE i też wystąpił ten problem. Podejrzewam, że może to z tego wynikać.. Postaram się to sprawdzić.

----------

## milu

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Ja odpowiem może tutaj, ale byłbym wdzięczny, gdyby któryś z moderatorów wyciął wątki dotyczące kadu-arts_sound i dokleił do wątku podanego w poście wyżej, dotyczącego kadu w wesrji 0.6.0. Ten wątek myślę, że można już zamknąć, ponieważ razem z Obenym rozwijamy tylko ebuildy do kadu-0.6.0 i tylko one znajdują się w moim overlayu.

 

Zgodnie z prośbą, wątek uporządkowany a wątek o kadu 0.5 zamknięty.

----------

## zoozik

 *sarven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do samego kadu-arts_sound, to czy masz KDE skompilowane z USE="arts"? Nie wiem czy to może mieć jakiś związek. Ja teraz skompilowałem samego artsa bez rekompilacji KDE i też wystąpił ten problem. Podejrzewam, że może to z tego wynikać.. Postaram się to sprawdzić.

 

Tak, w moim przypadku KDE zostało skompilowane z flagą 'arts'.

----------

## sarven

milu: dziękuję

zoozik: już powinno działać  :Wink: 

acha.. jeśli korzystasz z laymana, to zmiany będą dostępne dopiero jutro rano.

----------

## lsdudi

```

lukasz@gentoo ~ $ kadu

Warning: QObject::connect: No such signal DccManager::needFileAccept(DccSocket*)

backtrace: ('warning from Qt (above)')

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin(_Z14printBacktraceRK7QString+0x75) [0x81616a3]

[1] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 [0xb7b2bdc5]

[2] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject7connectEPKS_PKcS1_S3_+0x2bb) [0xb7b2f349]

[3] /usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/dcc.so(_ZN19FileTransferManagerC1EP7QObjectPKc+0x6f8) [0xb714eebc]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Warning: QObject::connect:  (sender name:   'dcc_manager')

backtrace: ('warning from Qt (above)')

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin(_Z14printBacktraceRK7QString+0x75) [0x81616a3]

[1] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 [0xb7b2bad2]

[2] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject7connectEPKS_PKcS1_S3_+0x2e4) [0xb7b2f372]

[3] /usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/dcc.so(_ZN19FileTransferManagerC1EP7QObjectPKc+0x6f8) [0xb714eebc]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Warning: QObject::connect:  (receiver name: 'file_transfer_manager')

backtrace: ('warning from Qt (above)')

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin(_Z14printBacktraceRK7QString+0x75) [0x81616a3]

[1] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 [0xb7b2baef]

[2] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject7connectEPKS_PKcS1_S3_+0x2e4) [0xb7b2f372]

[3] /usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/dcc.so(_ZN19FileTransferManagerC1EP7QObjectPKc+0x6f8) [0xb714eebc]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Warning: QObject::connect: No such signal DccManager::needFileInfo(DccSocket*)

backtrace: ('warning from Qt (above)')

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin(_Z14printBacktraceRK7QString+0x75) [0x81616a3]

[1] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 [0xb7b2bdc5]

[2] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject7connectEPKS_PKcS1_S3_+0x2bb) [0xb7b2f349]

[3] /usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/dcc.so(_ZN19FileTransferManagerC1EP7QObjectPKc+0x721) [0xb714eee5]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Warning: QObject::connect:  (sender name:   'dcc_manager')

backtrace: ('warning from Qt (above)')

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin(_Z14printBacktraceRK7QString+0x75) [0x81616a3]

[1] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 [0xb7b2bad2]

[2] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject7connectEPKS_PKcS1_S3_+0x2e4) [0xb7b2f372]

[3] /usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/dcc.so(_ZN19FileTransferManagerC1EP7QObjectPKc+0x721) [0xb714eee5]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Warning: QObject::connect:  (receiver name: 'file_transfer_manager')

backtrace: ('warning from Qt (above)')

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin(_Z14printBacktraceRK7QString+0x75) [0x81616a3]

[1] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 [0xb7b2baef]

[2] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject7connectEPKS_PKcS1_S3_+0x2e4) [0xb7b2f372]

[3] /usr/bin/../lib/kadu/modules/dcc.so(_ZN19FileTransferManagerC1EP7QObjectPKc+0x721) [0xb714eee5]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin [0x815f189]

[1] [0x83de528]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

/usr/bin/kadu: line 1:  7990 Przerwane               XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 kadu-bin "$@"

```

to pojawiał się w 0.6.0_pre20070114

we wcześniejszym wszystko bylo ok

----------

## sarven

yyy.. najnowszy w svnie to 20070303...

jeśli korzystasz z laymana, to powinien być 20070219..

uaktualnij ebuildy i skompiluj jeszcze raz.

----------

## lsdudi

z nowymi to samo

```

lukasz@gentoo ~ $ kadu

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu [0x8168218]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Przerwane

```

zbyt dużo to mi nie mówi

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2-r13 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 04 Mar 2007 00:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -fforce-addr -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -ftracer -DNDEBUG"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -finline-functions -fforce-addr -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -ftracer -DNDEBUG"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/banned_branches"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects /usr/portage/local/layman/fluidportage /usr/portage/local/layman/ebuild-exchange /usr/portage/local/layman/break-my-gentoo-main /usr/portage/local/layman/sarven"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpio alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl symlink tcpd threads tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

mi działa najnowsze póki co:) tylko jak kolorki są włączone to sie lubi sypnąć:/

----------

## sarven

lsdudi: nie mam pojęcia co może być tego przyczyną. w pierwszym logu wyglądało na to, że jest problem z modułem dcc. Czy po aktualizacji kadu przekompilowałeś wszystkie moduły? (polecenie kadu_modrebuild).

Tak pomyślałem też, że można by wyładować wszystkie moduły i sprawdzić czy samo kadu się uruchomi. W tym celu trzeba by przeedytować config. Jest tam sekcja z listą ładowanych modułów.

----------

## vutives

Czy to normalne, że jeśli mam w make.conf ustawione i PORTDIR_OVERLAY i source do layman'a, to odczytuje mi tylko kadu 0.5.0? Jak zakomentuje PORTDIR_OVERLAY i zostanie tylko source, wtedy widzi kadu 0.6.0...

----------

## kfiaciarka

cos źle musiałes wpisac:)

2 wpis moze byc np taki

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/"

```

----------

## vutives

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven"
```

Taki wpis mam w make.conf laymana. A PORTDIR_OVERLAY + source, który opisałem mam w /etc/make.conf.

----------

## lsdudi

@vutives

miałem ten sam problem 

```
layman -dsarven
```

```
layman -asarven
```

i powinno już działać

----------

## vutives

Niestety lsdudi, nie pomogło.

----------

## Palio

```
======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu [0x8150335]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Przerwane

```

Gdy próbuję uruchomić świeżo skompilowane kadu

```
localhost palio # emerge kadu-dcopexport

Calculating dependencies -!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms/kadu-xmms-1.33-r2.ebuild'

 -!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_pre20070102.ebuild'

... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_pre20070102 to /

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3_pre20070102.ebuild'
```

```
localhost palio # emerge ="kadu-autoaway-0.6.0_pre20070303"

Calculating dependencies -!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-xmms/kadu-xmms-1.33-r2.ebuild'

 /!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-autoaway/kadu-autoaway-0.6.0_pre20070110.ebuild'

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-autoaway/kadu-autoaway-0.6.0_pre20070110.ebuild'

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kadu-autoaway-0.6.0_pre20070303" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-autoaway/kadu-autoaway-0.6.0_pre20070110.ebuild'

- net-im/kadu-autoaway-0.6.0_pre20070303 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Część modułów nie chce się kompilować. Wyskakuje właśnie to co powyżej.

Kadu z dnia 20070304

```
localhost palio # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Feb 2007 22:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog java kde libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## unK

W wersji 0.6 zmienił się port, na jakim działa dcc? W 0.5 jest 1550, mam akceptację tego portu w iptables i połączenia bezpośrednie działają, a w 0.6 przy włączonym iptables wywala błąd, że nie można połączyć...

----------

## sarven

z tego co pamietam, to zmieniło się coś w protokole gg, i chyba nie wyślesz plików kadu<-->gg - było na forum kadu, więc tam poszukaj informacji.

----------

## unK

 *sarven wrote:*   

> z tego co pamietam, to zmieniło się coś w protokole gg, i chyba nie wyślesz plików kadu<-->gg - było na forum kadu, więc tam poszukaj informacji.

 

Właśnie cały bajer polega na tym, że jak wyłączę iptables, to mogę wysyłać, a jak mam włączony, to już nie, więc stawiam na zmianę portu, na którym działa dcc.

----------

## sarven

Palio, jeśli chodzi o błędy typu, że plik nie jest w Manifescie, to podejrzewam, że ściągasz paczkę z ebuildami i ciągle rozpakowujesz w to samo miejsce. Manifesty się nadpisują, a stare ebuildy, których nie ma już w paczce zostają na Twoim dysku. Musisz kasować stare ebuildy kadu, zanim rozpakujesz nową paczkę. A najlepiej to używać laymana lub svn.

Co do błędów typu

```
======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu [0x8150335]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Przerwane 
```

to podejrzewam następującą rzecz.. W /usr/lib/kadu/modules prawdopodobnie zostały jakieś moduły skompilowane ze starą wersją kadu. Obecnie zostały np wydzielone do osobnego ebuilda, lub coś się z nimi stało i nie zostały zaktualizowane. Są wprowadzone w configu, aby się ładowały i wysypują kadu. Przede wszystkim trzeba odpalić kadu_modrebuild, a jeśli nie pomoże, to ak jak już pisałem wcześniej, myślę że najprościej będzie wyczyścić w pliku ~/.kadu/kadu.conf.xml sekcję z listą ładowanych modułów i będzie wiadomo, czy któryś z nich jest winowajcą, czy wina leży po stronie kadu-core.

----------

## sarven

Ponieważ te informacje nie są związane z poprzednim postem, pozwolą sobie napisać w nowym, nie edytując starego.

Dzisiaj do overlaya trafiły dwa trochę zapomniane moduły wygrzebane przez kfiaciarke  :Smile:  Są to:

- kadu-qf (http://www.kadu.net/w/Xqf)

- kadu-rce_server - ZASTANÓW SIĘ ZANIM WŁĄCZYSZ (http://www.kadu.net/w/Rce_server)

W czasie rozmowy z kfiaciarka wpadłem też na pomysł, że skoro mamy kadu-icons, kadu-sounds to może by tak kadu-backgrounds?

I pierwszy ebuild oraz mała zmiana w kadu-core właśnie wylądowały svn'ie. Nie wiem czy pomysł się przyjmie, ponieważ każdy ma inny rozmiar okna z listą kontaktów i nie wiem jak to się sprawdzi w praktyce. Na razie stworzyłem na szybko jedno tło dla głównego okna kadu z logo gentoo. Rozmiar obrazka - 250x700. Podejrzewam, że większość osób ma wysokie i stosunkowo wąskie okna więc powinno pasować. Czekam na jakieś sugestie i ew. ciekawe grafiki, które można by dodać do paczki.

----------

## Ancestor

witam,

mam następujący problem:

zemerge'owałem kadu 0.6.0_pre20070311 i poprawnie działało wszystko oprócz powerkadu i shellexec..

mianowicie, po uruchomieniu kadu moduły te były załadowane, jednak nie działały.. po ich wyładowaniu i ponownym załadowaniu działały normalnie..

w czym może tkwić problem? pracuję na architekturze amd64..

w tym momencie używam kadu 0.5.0, bo powerkadu jest jednym z najczęściej używanych przeze mnie modułów..

----------

## kfiaciarka

w niekompatybilności z api kadu-core:) Cofnij sie do snapshota z 6-7 marca;)

----------

## Ancestor

dzięki.. spróbuję jutro, jeśli znajdę czas..

ostatnio cierpię na chroniczny brak czasu  :Very Happy: 

wywalało mi się kadu-history (emake failed) przed chwilą, ale jeszcze muszę to sprawdzić..  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "net-im/kadu-dcopexport".

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-0.6.0_pre20070316" [ebuild])
```

?  :Smile: 

----------

## PsychoX

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1 to /

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070307-0.6.0.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070307-0.6.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070307-0.6.0.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070307-0.6.0.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * dcopexport-0.11.3-20070307-0.6.0.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking dcopexport-0.11.3-20070307-0.6.0.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dcopexport-0.11.3-20070307-0.6.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1/work

 * Processing file dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp...

/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1.ebuild: line 22: kadu-module_spec_remove: command not found

/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1.ebuild: line 23: kadu-module_spec_remove: command not found

/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven/net-im/kadu-dcopexport/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1.ebuild: line 24: kadu-module_spec_remove: command not found

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1/work/kadu-dcopexport ...

 * Adding " -I /usr/include/kde -I `kde-config -I --prefix`/include -I $KDEDIR/include -I /usr/include -I /usr/kde/3.1/include -I /usr/kde/3.2/include -I /usr/include/kde -I /opt/kde/include -I /opt/kde3/include -I /usr/kde/3.5/include" to CXXFLAGS...

 * Adding " -l kdecore -l `kde-config" to LDFLAGS...

>>> Compiling dcopexport module ...

    [LDFLAGS="-L /usr/kde/3.5/lib  -l kdecore -l `kde-config ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kde -I `kde-config -I --prefix`/include -I $KDEDIR/include -I /usr/include -I /usr/kde/3.1/include -I /usr/kde/3.2/include -I /usr/include/kde -I /opt/kde/include -I /opt/kde3/include -I /usr/kde/3.5/include -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

generating dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

generating dependency file for dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExportIface_skel.cpp

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

dcopexport/DCOPExport.cpp:321:47: warning: trigraph ??) ignored, use -trigraphs to enable

compiling file dcopexport/DCOPExport_moc.cpp

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

kde-config: Nieznana operacja '-I'.

kde-config: Użyj opcji --help, aby pobrać listę dostępnych argumentów wiersza poleceń.

linking module dcopexport/dcopexport.so

/bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching ``'

/bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file

make[1]: *** [dcopexport/dcopexport.so] Error 2

make: *** [module_dcopexport] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3432:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kadu-module_src_compile

  kadu-module.eclass, line 125:   Called die

!!! Error: emake failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-dcopexport-0.11.3.20070307-r1/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven'

```

----------

## zoozik

U mnie natomiast problem z kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070316   :Confused: 

Build log - http://pastebin.ca/407323

---

Problem rozwiązany - ponowna kompilacja libgadu rozwiązała problemy.

----------

## stemer

 *Quote:*   

> Problem rozwiązany - ponowna kompilacja libgadu rozwiązała problemy.

 

Dokładnie. Potem jeszcze nie chciało mi się robić kadu-config_wizard - wystarczyło skompilować to bez flagi "extras".

----------

## OBenY

By rozwiazac problem z libgadu.h nalezy wywalic wszystko jak leci, co jest zwiazane z kadu (moduly, core, oraz kadu - meta), potem zaemergowac libgadu z USE="ssl threads" i zaemergowac nowe kadu...

Norbi nie ma dcopexporta, bo sie nie kompiluje i tyle - jak ktos naprawi, to wroci :> na razie jest jak jest...

----------

## OBenY

Uwaga, bo troche zmienil sie uklad na http://obeny.net/~obeny/kadu_ebuilds, chwilowo moze nie dzialac layman, jak Sarven poprawi, to bedzie wszystko okej ...

----------

## kfiaciarka

nie nakłada sie patch vogel'a na kadu-config_wizard

```

 Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327 to /

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327/work

 * Applying kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff ...

 * Failed Patch: kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard/files/kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff-31081.out

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kadu-module_src_unpack

  kadu-module.eclass, line 83:   Called kadu-module_src_apply_patches

  kadu-module.eclass, line 47:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard/files/kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

A w rejectach czytamy  :Very Happy:  http://wklej.org/id/33e13da6ee

----------

## m4ci3j

Mam problem z kadu-core. Oto co się pojawia podczas kompilacji:

```
generating dependency file for gadu.cpp

compiling file gadu.cpp

generating dependency file for gadu-private.cpp

compiling file gadu-private.cpp

gadu-private.cpp: In member function 'void GaduSocketNotifiers::connectionFailed(int)':

gadu-private.cpp:536: error: 'GG_FAILURE_INTRUDER' was not declared in this scope

gadu-private.cpp:537: error: 'GG_FAILURE_UNAVAILABLE' was not declared in this scope

make[3]: *** [obj/gadu-private.o] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu/kadu-core'

make[2]: *** [all] Błąd 2

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu/kadu-core'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070327 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3352:   Called src_compile

  kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070327.ebuild, line 111:   Called die

!!! Error: emake failed!
```

emerge --info

```
genbox maciej # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 30 Mar 2007 10:30:08 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac accessibility alsa background berkdb bitmap-fonts blender-game cdr cli clock-screen cracklib crypt ctrlmenu cups disableslit dri dvd dvdr dvdread emoticons encode ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran gdbm geoip gif gpm gtk icons iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg key-screen libg++ lm_sensors mad midi mmx mmxext mp3 mpd ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openal opengl pam pcre perl png pppd python qt readline real reflection sdl search-screen session skins spl ssl svg symlink tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb voice vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> By rozwiazac problem z libgadu.h nalezy wywalic wszystko jak leci, co jest zwiazane z kadu (moduly, core, oraz kadu - meta), potem zaemergowac libgadu z USE="ssl threads" i zaemergowac nowe kadu...

 

Szkoda, bo gaim wymaga libgadu z "-ssl".

----------

## m4ci3j

Sry, że nie mogłem wcześniej odpowiedzieć - wcześniej czytałem to co na forum i właśnie odmergowałem wszystko, skompilowałem libgadu z ssl i threads i dalej miałem problem przy kadu-core.

----------

## pancurski

podczas próby zainstalowania kadu dostaje:

```
gen my # emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "net-im/kadu-dcopexport".

(dependency required by "net-im/kadu-0.6.0_pre20070327" [ebuild])
```

Kwestia dotyczy różnych ebuildów kadu, nie tylko releasu z 27.03

Instalować chciałem poprzez reczne dodanie kadu do /etc/local/portage, a nie przez laymana. W czym jest błąd?

----------

## sarven

w tym, że dcopexport jest obecnie nie rozwijany i póki co nikt nie dopasował go do zmian w API. dlatego ebuild został tymczasowo "zawieszony". podejrzewam, że używasz flagi USE=kde, która właśnie aktywowała ten moduł. jest to już poprawione - tzn flaga kde została usunięta. w dzisiejszym laymanie powinno już to działać. zapraszam do pobrania najnowszej wersji, jak już serwer obenego będzie działał  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

racja, dodałem jakiś czas temu globalnie flage kde, żeby potestować sobie kde.....ale po zmianie w package.use jest już dobrze, dzięki za szybką odpowiedź

----------

## sarven

Osoby używające mimeTeXa chciałbym poinformować, że funkcjonalność ta została wydzielona z powerkadu do osobnego modułu. Dlatego w net-im pojawił się już nowy ebuild: kadu-mime_tex

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mi sie już kompiluje wszysko po -extras dla config_wizard, ale za to kadu mi sie nie łączy z serwerami :/

----------

## sarven

odnośnie config_wizarda - poprawione

----------

## Polin

Config_wizard u mnie też się nie kompiluje. Można w ogóle uniknąć instalowania tego? Nie jest mi potrzebny.

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327/work

 * Applying kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff ...

 * Failed Patch: kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard/files/kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/kadu-vogel-status-0.1.diff-11558.out

```

----------

## sarven

napisałem że jest już poprawione. w svn już jest, w laymanie będzie jutro. nie używaj flagi extras. to pierwsza zasada jeśli coś nie działa. można nie instalować kompilując kadu z flagą nodefmoduls (UWAGA! zwróć uwagę, że wtedy nie zainstalują się żadne standardowe moduły typu sms, history, itd)

----------

## vutives

Kiedy kadu przejdzie na qt-4.*? Przy aktualizacji kadu ciągle chce qt 3.*, podczas gdy wiele innych aplikacji wymaga 4.*...

----------

## sarven

To trochę nieodpowiednie miejsce na takie dyskusje (poszukaj na forum kadu). Póki co QT4 jeszcze nie jest standardem i ja np. nie mam żadnego programu który by wymagał tej wersji biblioteki. Raczej nie liczyłbym na _rozpoczęcie_ migracji do QT4 wcześniej, niż pojawi się stabilne KDE4.

----------

## Kajan

Nie wiem ale aktualizacja nowych modułów jest chyba felerna a mianowicie te:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327-r1 [0.6.0_pre20070311] 0 kB [2]
> 
> [ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327 [0.6.0_pre20070311] 0 kB [2]
> ...

 

Przykładowy błąd na którym  net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327-r1 się wywala:

```

>>> Compiling config_wizard module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

compiling file config_wizard/wizard.cpp

config_wizard/wizard.cpp: In member function 'void Wizard::registeredAccount(bool, UinType)':

config_wizard/wizard.cpp:342: error: 'class Kadu' has no member named 'setOnline'

config_wizard/wizard.cpp: In member function 'void Wizard::tryImport()':

config_wizard/wizard.cpp:370: error: 'class Kadu' has no member named 'setOnline'

make[1]: *** [config_wizard/wizard.o] Error 1

make: *** [module_config_wizard] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-config_wizard-0.6.0_pre20070327-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kadu-module_src_compile

  kadu-module.eclass, line 124:   Called die

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wodzik

```
BoLs / # emerge -DNu world

Calculating world dependencies ... done!             

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 57) net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327 to /

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work

 * Processing file notify/notification.h...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-notify ...

>>> Compiling notify module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-notify'

generating notify/notify_moc.cpp

generating notify/notify_slots_moc.cpp

generating notify/notification_moc.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-notify'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-notify'

generating dependency file for notify/notification_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for notify/notify_slots_moc.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

generating dependency file for notify/notify_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for notify/notification.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

generating dependency file for notify/notify_slots.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

generating dependency file for notify/notify.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-notify'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-notify'

compiling file notify/notify.cpp

compiling file notify/notify_slots.cpp

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/kadu/chat.h:12,

                 from /usr/include/kadu/kadu-headers.h:4,

                 from <command line>:1:

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:13: error: 'uin_t' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:22: error: 'UinType' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:22: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:33: error: expected `)' before 'uin'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:202: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:233: error: field 'LoginParams' has incomplete type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:235: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'gg_session' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:235: error: expected ';' before '*' token

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:462: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:468: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:486: error: 'gg_pubdir50_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:574: error: 'uin_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:746: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:756: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:768: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:858: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:863: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:864: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:864: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:865: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:865: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:866: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:866: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:889: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:894: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:899: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:904: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:909: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:914: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:918: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:933: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:942: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:948: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:979: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:13: error: 'uin_t' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:22: error: 'UinType' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:22: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:33: error: expected `)' before 'uin'

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:202: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:233: error: field 'LoginParams' has incomplete type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:235: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'gg_session' with no type

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:235: error: expected ';' before '*' token

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:462: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:468: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:486: error: 'gg_pubdir50_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:574: error: 'uin_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:746: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:756: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:768: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:858: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:863: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:864: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:864: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:865: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:865: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:866: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:866: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:889: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:894: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:899: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:904: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:909: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:914: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:918: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:933: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:942: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:948: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:979: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:134: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:409: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:418: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:426: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:434: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:134: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:409: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:418: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:426: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/chat.h:434: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:119: error: 'uin_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:130: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:131: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:133: error: 'gg_pubdir50_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:39: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:42: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:55: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:64: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_rich_text.h:7: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:31: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:91: error: 'UinType' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:91: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:94: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:97: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:108: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:111: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/kadu.h:98: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/kadu.h:118: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:119: error: 'uin_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:130: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:131: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu-private.h:133: error: 'gg_pubdir50_t' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:39: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:42: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:55: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_images_manager.h:64: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/gadu_rich_text.h:7: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:31: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:91: error: 'UinType' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:91: error: template argument 1 is invalid

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:94: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:97: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:108: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:111: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/kadu.h:98: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/kadu.h:118: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/search.h:36: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/search.h:55: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/search.h:36: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/search.h:55: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/updates.h:32: error: expected `)' before 'uin'

/usr/include/kadu/userbox.h:122: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/userbox.h:173: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

/usr/include/kadu/updates.h:32: error: expected `)' before 'uin'

/usr/include/kadu/userbox.h:122: error: 'UinType' has not been declared

/usr/include/kadu/userbox.h:173: error: 'UinType' does not name a type

make[1]: *** [notify/notify_slots.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [notify/notify.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-notify'

make: *** [module_notify] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kadu-module_src_compile

  kadu-module.eclass, line 142:   Called die

!!! Error: emake failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-notify-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/betacomp-overlay'

BoLs / # 

```

jakis pomysl czemu tak jest?

----------

## sarven

```
emerge libgadu
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/include/kadu/gadu.h:7:21: error: libgadu.h: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

"net-im/kadu-core/kadu-core-*.ebuild" zawierają błąd w wykazie zależności (*).

W wypadku "net-im/kadu-core/kadu-core-0.6.0_pre20070327-r1.ebuild" jest:

```
DEPEND=">=net-libs/libgadu-1.7.0 =x11-libs/qt-3*"
```

Powinno być:

```
DEPEND=">=net-libs/libgadu-1.7.0 =x11-libs/qt-3*"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## sarven

Ale czy to na pewno jest rozwiązaniem? Gdy zmienna RDEPEND nie jest określona, to powinna przyjąć domyślnie wartość DEPEND.

@wodzik: z jakiej wersji aktualizowałeś kadu? Z tego co zauważyłem to ten problem występował tylko w momencie, gdy ktoś aktualizuje z wersji która korzystała z libgadu dostarczanym z paczką kadu, do wersji kadu (a raczej ebuilda), która korzysta z libgadu w portage. Wtedy po zbudowaniu nowszego kadu-core, kolejne rzeczy już nie "widziały" libgadu i trzeba było przebudować je samemu. Problemu nie udało mi się powtórzyć w kolejnych aktualizacjach, więc uznałem, że problem nie istnieje, a raczej istnieje tylko w tym jednym konkretnym przypadku aktualizacji, i chyba nic nie można na to poradzić jak tylko ten jeden raz wklepać emerge libgadu, i kontynuować aktualizację

----------

## Arfrever

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Gdy zmienna RDEPEND nie jest określona, to powinna przyjąć domyślnie wartość DEPEND.

 

Zgodnie z tym niedługo tak pozostanie.

Kilka uwag technicznych odnośnie całego repozytorium:

1. Zgodnie z PMS powinien być obowiązkowo katalog "profiles".

2. Zgodnie z PMS powinien być obowiązkowo plik "profiles/repo_name" zawierający nazwę repozytorium.

3. Mógłby być opcjonalny plik "profiles/use.local.desc" z odpowiednią zawartością.

4. Zgodnie z założeniami nie należy umieszczać KEYWORDS w eklasach. Proszę o przeniesienie definicji tej zmiennej do ebuildów. Co najmniej `eix` nie działa z obecnie często używaną w tym repozytorium lokalizacją.

5. Proszę o dodanie pustego pliku "manifest1_obsolete" w katalogu głównym repozytorium. (Kiedyś będzie można usunąć ten plik.)

6. Proszę o usunięcie wszystkich plików "*/*/files/digest-*". Żaden współczesny zarządca pakietów ich nie używa. (Najlepiej to zrobić po dodaniu "manifest1_obsolete".)

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## sarven

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Zgodnie z PMS powinien być obowiązkowo katalog "profiles".
> 
> 2. Zgodnie z PMS powinien być obowiązkowo plik "profiles/repo_name" zawierający nazwę repozytorium. 

 

Już jest  :Wink:  od dzisiaj rano - wczoraj dodałem  :Smile: 

A resztę dorobię  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

wydaje mi sie ze libgadu sie przebudowalo po revdep-rebuild. ale glowy nie dam. sprawdze wieczorem.

----------

## BeteNoire

Czy kadu-emoticons nie da rozbić się na poszczególny zestawy? Albo dodać do tego USE? Lubię klasyczne emotki gg6, po co mi gg7 czy jakieś dziwne 288? I po co mi w ogóle emotki pinguins?

----------

## sarven

ok. Postaram się dodać flagi USE, ale w takim razie do kadu-icons też?. A penguins myślę, że będą na pewno. Są to defaultowe emotikony w Kadu i niech tak zostanie.

----------

## wodzik

```
BoLs ~ # emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.6.0_pre20070327-r2  USE="alsa emoticons esd icons nodefmodules oss ssl -arts -sounds" 0 kB [2] 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage

```

moje kadu nie reaguje na próbę połączenia. cały czas mam status niedostępny, a przy zmiany na zajęty/ukryty nie reaguje. dodam ze dziś upgrejdnelem dość dużo pakietów, a ekg2 działa normalnie.

-------------EDIT--------------------

winowajca jest moduł od pogody, po jego wyłączeniu jest juz git.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ebuild do modułu tabs ma chyba zły url

```
>>> Downloading 'http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/kadu-tabs-1.0.0.tar.bz2'

--18:44:13--  http://kadu.net/~arvenil/tabs/download/0.6.0/kadu-tabs-1.0.0.tar.bz2

           => `/pt/distfiles/kadu-tabs-1.0.0.tar.bz2'

Translacja kadu.net... 82.160.213.32

Connecting to kadu.net|82.160.213.32|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

18:44:14 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.
```

----------

## Belliash

@Sarven: Zrob cos w koncu z tym Kadu  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moje kadu nie reaguje na próbę połączenia. cały czas mam status niedostępny, a przy zmiany na zajęty/ukryty nie reaguje. dodam ze dziś upgrejdnelem dość dużo pakietów, a ekg2 działa normalnie.
> 
> -------------EDIT--------------------
> ...

 

to samo u mnie:/

----------

## sarven

nie mam pojęcia co jest przyczyną tego problemu  :Sad: 

u mnie działa.. i nie udało mi się go wywołać

co do kadu-tabs to poprawione.

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven'
```

 to sie domyślam bo pewnie masz skrypt co robi rm -rf najpierw a potem instaluje snapszota  :Wink: 

i 

```

* Errors:

* ------

* 

* Failed to sync overlay "sarven".

* Error was: Failed to fetch the tar package from: http://obeny.net/~obeny/kadu_ebuilds/trunk/tested.tar.bz2

* Error was:<urlopen error (-3, 'Temporary failure in name resolution')>

* 

```

A to pewnie nie twoja wina  :Smile: 

----------

## sarven

Informacja dla osób korzystających z paludisa:

dodałem nową flagę USE="paludis", która instaluje zmodyfikowany skrypt kadu_modrebuild, korzystający z paludisa.

Jeśli ktoś chce zapytać, czemu jest tak mało aktualizacji, to odpowiadam, że czekamy aż moduły zostaną dostosowane do zmian w API.

Możliwe, że niedługo wydzielimy wersję bardziej stabilną  :Wink:  i mniej stabilną, w której będą codziennie tworzone ebuildy.

----------

## rastman

Ja mam pytanie co do samego programu: strasznie denerwuje mnie to, że gdy rozłączy mnie z internetem, nic nie zmiania sie w statusach i wydaje mi się, że moje wiadomości dochodzą, tymczasem jest wielka klapa. Już nawet windowsowskie gg od razu mnie informowalo, ze odcieli mnie od internetu i status zmienial sie na niedostepny. Wiem, że moge włączyć potwierdzenie wysłania wiadomości, ale szukam w tym momencie alternatywy  :Wink: 

----------

## Piecia

A nie wyskakuje ci informacja, że musisz być podłączony by móc wysłać wiadomość?

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie chodzi mu pewnie o moment wysyłania wiadomości tylko o zupełny brak info ze strony kadu o zerwanym połączeniu.

----------

## Piecia

Mi jak kadu zerwie połączenie to pisze, że muszę być połączony by wysyłać wiadomości, lista jest szara i pojawia się okienko przy trayu o nie możności połączenia z takim a takim serwerem.

U siebie mam włączone czekanie na potwierdzenie dojścia wiadomości - nie wiem dlaczego nie ma tego w oryginalnym gg  :Smile: .

----------

## rastman

a masz najnowsza wersję? Bo ja takowej używam - 0.6.0_pre20070130-r1

Mam jeszcze jeden problem z ta wersja kadu - od jakiegos czasu szwankuje mi chyba tkadu-tabs - w trakcie rozmowy wywala bledy typu:

```
 Okno o tytule "Rozmowa z Ktośtam (Zajęty)" nie odpowiada. Okno to należy do programu kadu (PID=23398, komputer=localhost).

Czy zakończyć ten program (wszystkie niezapisane zmiany zostaną utracone)?
```

No i mam wybór czy chce zakonczyc czy nie. Najdziwniejsze w tym jest to, ze jak dam nie koncz, to dziala wszystko dalej okej, ale po chwili blad sie znowu powtarza i tak w kolko. Jak dam zakoncz, to cale kadu sie wysypie.

----------

## Piecia

```
$ eix -e kadu -c

[I] net-im/kadu (0.6.0_pre20070327-r2[1]@2007-04-26):

$ eix -e kadu-core -c

[I] net-im/kadu-core [1] (0.6.0_pre20070327-r1@2007-04-26): 
```

----------

## rastman

```
 

emerge -av kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/kadu-0.6.0_pre20070327-r3  USE="alsa emoticons icons sounds ssl -arts -esd -nodefmodules -oss -paludis" 0 kB [1] 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sarven

 [2] /usr/local/portage

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327 to /

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kadu-20070327.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-history ...

>>> Compiling history module ...

    [LDFLAGS="  ", CXXFLAGS="  -I /usr/include/kadu -I /usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-history'

generating history/history_module_moc.cpp

generating history/history_dialog_moc.cpp

generating history/history_search_dialog_moc.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-history'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-history'

generating dependency file for history/history_search_dialog_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for history/history_dialog_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for history/history_module_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for history/history_search_dialog.cpp

generating dependency file for history/history_dialog.cpp

generating dependency file for history/history_module.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-history'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-history'

compiling file history/history_module.cpp

compiling file history/history_dialog.cpp

compiling file history/history_search_dialog.cpp

history/history_search_dialog.h:15: error: redefinition of 'struct HistoryFindRec'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:43: error: previous definition of 'struct HistoryFindRec'

history/history_dialog.h:13: error: redefinition of 'class UinsListViewText'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:59: error: previous definition of 'class UinsListViewText'

history/history_dialog.h:22: error: redefinition of 'class DateListViewText'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:68: error: previous definition of 'class DateListViewText'

make[1]: *** [history/history_dialog.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

history/history_module.h:10: error: redefinition of 'class HistorySlots'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:224: error: previous definition of 'class HistorySlots'

history/history_search_dialog.h:15: error: redefinition of 'struct HistoryFindRec'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:43: error: previous definition of 'struct HistoryFindRec'

history/history_dialog.h:13: error: redefinition of 'class UinsListViewText'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:59: error: previous definition of 'class UinsListViewText'

history/history_dialog.h:22: error: redefinition of 'class DateListViewText'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:68: error: previous definition of 'class DateListViewText'

history/history_module.cpp: In constructor 'HistoryModule::HistoryModule()':

history/history_module.cpp:113: error: no matching function for call to 'UserBoxMenu::addItemAtPos(int, QString, HistoryModule* const, const char [17])'

/usr/include/kadu/userbox.h:256: note: candidates are: int UserBoxMenu::addItemAtPos(int, const QString&, const QString&, const QObject*, const char*, QKeySequence, int)

make[1]: *** [history/history_module.o] Błąd 1

history/history_search_dialog.h:15: error: redefinition of 'struct HistoryFindRec'

/usr/include/kadu/history.h:43: error: previous definition of 'struct HistoryFindRec'

make[1]: *** [history/history_search_dialog.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/work/kadu-history'

make: *** [module_history] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1305:   Called kadu-module_src_compile

  kadu-module.eclass, line 124:   Called die

!!! Error: emake failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-history-0.6.0_pre20070327/temp/build.log'.

This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

  /usr/local/portage/eclass/kadu-module.eclass

  /usr/local/portage/eclass/kadu.eclass

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage/local/layman/sarven'

```

Co jest grane? Chce zrobic aktualke mala, a tu takie kwiatki  :Wink: 

edit: zapomnialem o brakującej fladze w libgadu..

----------

## sarven

Ostatnio kilka osób pytało mnie o nowszą wersję ebuildów...

Obecnie sytuacja wygląda tak, że sporo modułów nie kompiluje się po zmianach w kadu. Dlatego postanowiłem, że w laymanie pozostanie obecna wersja, gdzie jest w miarę dużo modułów, chociaż zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie wszystkie działają w pełni poprawnie. Na razie nie będzie aktualizacji w laymanie, dopóki sytuacja w kadu i modułach nie ustabilizuje się bardziej. Do svn będą natomiast trafiać ebuildy, z nowymi snapshotami kadu. Myślę, że aktualizacje będę robił często - tzn. zawsze gdy będę instalował nowszą wersję u siebie. Tak więc osoby, które lubią testować nowości zapraszam do pobierania ebuildów bezpośrednio z svn (informacje o tym jak to zrobić, znajdziecie w pierwszym poście). Jutro rano postaram się zrobić tam aktualizację i dodać najnowszego snapshota. PS. Proszę nie zgłaszać tutaj na forum, gdy jakieś moduły nie będą się kompilować. W 99% przypadków będzie to niezgodność z nową wersją kadu i najlepsze co można zrobić, to męczyć autora modułu na forum kadu lub prywatnie  :Wink: 

----------

## nusch

Link http://da4w1d.webd.pl/trash/Silk.tar.gz nie działa(strona zablokowana) przez co nie chce sie skompilować kadu-icons :/

----------

## rastman

Zgłaszam ten sam problem.

----------

## WacLaw

Podobnie z:

net-im/kadu-quicksearch-0.5.0-r1

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 21) net-im/kadu-quicksearch-0.5.0-r1 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://www.wabrzezno.com.pl/mont/quicksearch-0.5.0.tar.bz2'

--17:27:37--  http://www.wabrzezno.com.pl/mont/quicksearch-0.5.0.tar.bz2

           => `/portage/distfiles/quicksearch-0.5.0.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.wabrzezno.com.pl... 85.128.220.191

Connecting to www.wabrzezno.com.pl|85.128.220.191|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

17:27:37 ERROR 404: Not Found.

```

i net-im/kadu-panel_docking-0.12-r2

```

>>> Emerging (14 of 21) net-im/kadu-panel_docking-0.12-r2 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://www.wabrzezno.com.pl/mont/panel_docking.tar.bz2'

--19:02:14--  http://www.wabrzezno.com.pl/mont/panel_docking.tar.bz2

           => `/portage/distfiles/panel_docking.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.wabrzezno.com.pl... 85.128.220.191

Connecting to www.wabrzezno.com.pl|85.128.220.191|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

19:02:14 ERROR 404: Not Found.

```

Ale udalo mi sie znalesc nowa lokalizacje dla/quicksearch  :

quicksearch-0.5.0.tar.bz2

aczkolwiek, chyba nadal nie jest to oficjalna lokalizacja.

----------

## EndrjuX

a ja mam pewna uwage do znienawidzonego przez wiekszosc spy'a

chcialem sobie tylko uzyc opcji "kto ma mnie na liscie" a tu mnie portage zgromilo:

```
>>> Install kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image/ category net-im

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/include/kadu/modules/"

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/include/kadu/modules/

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/"

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/translations/"

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/translations/

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/data/"

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/data/

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/lib/kadu/modules/bin/"

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/lib/kadu/modules/bin/

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/work/kadu-spy'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

rm -f "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/include/kadu/modules"/*.h

rm -f "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules"/*.desc

rm -f "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/lib/kadu/modules"/*.so

rm -f "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/translations"/*.qm

rm -rf "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/data"/*

rm -rf "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/lib/kadu/modules/bin"/*

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/include/kadu/modules/"

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/"

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/translations/"

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/data/"

/bin/sh ../admin/mkinstalldirs "/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/lib/kadu/modules/bin/"

>>> Installing spy module ...

/bin/sh: line 5: /bin/install: No such file or directory

/bin/sh: line 9: /bin/install: No such file or directory

/bin/sh: line 14: /bin/install: No such file or directory

mkdir -p -- /var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/image//usr/share/kadu/modules/data/spy

/bin/sh: line 25: /bin/install: No such file or directory

/bin/sh: line 46: /bin/install: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [install_spy] Error 127

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1/work/kadu-spy'

make: *** [install-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1060:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called kadu-module_src_install

  kadu-module.eclass, line 154:   Called die
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## bigfun

no ale przyczyne problemu masz podana:

```
/bin/sh: line 9: /bin/install: No such file or directory
```

wiec o co chodzi?

----------

## EndrjuX

yyy chwilka.... no juz wiem o co chodzi... ja myslalem ze temu install brakuje pliku jakiegos, a to pliku install brakuje... lol

cokolwiek dziwne bo wszystkie inne emerege dzialaja wiec install jest ok... (/usr/bin/install) se symlinka zrobie...

----------

## OBenY

Tylko wspomne o takiej mikro zmianie, ktora raczej nikomu do niczego sie nie przyda, ale Sarvenowi ulatwi dzialania zwiazane z laymanem, cos sie z nim skontaktowac nie moge, to napisze na forum:

od teraz dostep do repo SVN dostepne jest anonimowo pod adresem: http://obeny.net/svn/anon/obeny/kadu_ebuilds

zadnych zmian nie ma w samym repo, gdyz API kadu jest tak rozwalone, ze nic sie nie kompiluje, wiec poki co leszczymy sie  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

a czy ktos moglby udostepnic pliczek Silk.tar.gz?

Chyba usuneli strone z serwera i jakos tak niestety nie moge sobie zainstalowac Kadu  :Sad: 

Bardzo prosze o pomoc jakas bratnia dusze  :Wink: 

Moze byc np na rapidzie  :Wink: 

```
>>> Downloading 'http://da4w1d.webd.pl/trash/Silk.tar.gz'

--12:30:52--  http://da4w1d.webd.pl/trash/Silk.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Silk.tar.gz'

Resolving da4w1d.webd.pl... 83.149.77.129

Connecting to da4w1d.webd.pl|83.149.77.129|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://panel3.webd.pl/suspended.page/ [following]

--12:30:52--  http://panel3.webd.pl/suspended.page/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/Silk.tar.gz'

Resolving panel3.webd.pl... 83.149.77.129

Connecting to panel3.webd.pl|83.149.77.129|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

!!! Couldn't download 'Silk.tar.gz'. Aborting.
```

----------

## pancurski

Jakiś czas temu moja żonka, która używa kadu zauważyła, że kadu nie zapisuje historii rozmów. Moduł kadu-history jest zaintalowany. W czym może być problem ? Jestem teraz w pracy, więc nie mogę podać innych informacji.

@Morpheouss

też mnie to męczyło, skonczyło się na tym że wyedytowałem ebuild od kadu, usunąłem Silk, wygenerowałem od nowa manifest i instalacja ruszyła z kopyta

----------

## Belliash

w sumie...

moze by zrobic to co osoby zajmujace sie ebuildami powinny zrobic juz dawno... ;]

Jedna z nich nawet sama napisala ze sie teraz obija...  :Wink: 

@pancurski: jak dorwe sie w domu do kompa i zainstaluje w koncu kadu to rozejrze sie co moze byc z ta historia... Wiem ze w opcjach jest taka opcja ile dni ma ja trzymac? moze masz zaznaczone "nie zapisuj"? albo cos? nie powiem dokladnie gdzie to lezy ale jest takie cus  :Razz: 

----------

## Arfrever

"net-libs/libgadu-1.7.1" jest od jakiegoś czasu w oficjalnym drzewie, więc proponuję usunięcie tego z waszego repozytorium.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Belliash

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> "net-libs/libgadu-1.7.1" jest od jakiegoś czasu w oficjalnym drzewie, więc proponuję usunięcie tego z waszego repozytorium.
> 
> Perduodu linkėjimus
> 
> Arfrever

 

przeciez u nas nie ma libgadu...

----------

## Arfrever

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> przeciez u nas nie ma libgadu...

 

Mam na myśli to:

```
$ svn ls -v http://obeny.net/svn/anon/obeny/kadu_ebuilds/trunk

    135 sarven              9 maj 16 07:50 .tested

    131 sarven                kwi 27 09:52 eclass/

     63 obeny             397 mar 06 21:22 gen_digests.sh

    124 sarven              0 kwi 21 22:27 manifest1_obsolete

    135 sarven                maj 16 07:50 net-im/

    131 sarven                kwi 27 09:52 net-libs/

    117 sarven                kwi 13 13:05 profiles/

    129 sarven           1952 kwi 27 09:17 set_ebuilds.sh

$ svn ls -Rv http://obeny.net/svn/anon/obeny/kadu_ebuilds/trunk/net-libs

    131 sarven                kwi 27 09:52 libgadu/

    131 sarven            397 kwi 27 09:52 libgadu/Manifest

    131 sarven            510 kwi 27 09:52 libgadu/libgadu-1.7.1.ebuild
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Belliash

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   przeciez u nas nie ma libgadu... 
> 
> Mam na myśli to:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

aaa.... to naszczescie nie nasz SVN  :Razz: 

----------

## OBenY

Morph? Wasz, tzn?  :Smile: 

Wlasciwie jak ktos chce sie bawic w dalsze utrzymywanie tego drzewka dla Kadu, to bardzo milo... widze, ze Sarven sie wycofal, ja tez do dodania nic nie mam... 

Wlasciwie to ja sie wpienilem na Kadu, bo w svn zrobili taki odjazd, ze nic nie dziala  :Smile:  Wiem, ze svn to jest rozwojowka i nie musi nic dzialac, ale przyznam szczerze, ze przesiadlem sie na Pidgin-a i jestem zadowolony, cos czuje ze pozegnam sie z Kadu na dobre.

W svn z mojej strony zadne zmiany zachodzic juz nie beda...

----------

## Arfrever

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> widze, ze Sarven sie wycofal

 

Z czego? Mi wydaje się, że w tym tymczasowym okresie rozwoju Kadu osoby obsługujące wasze repozytorium zwyczajnie nie mają prawie nic do robienia.

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> przesiadlem sie na Pidgin-a

 

Ale Pidgin używa GTK+...

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Aysen

Witam,

mam prośbę. Czy w skrypcie kadu_modrebuild moglibyście zmienić linię 18 z:

```
emerge -u ${I}
```

na

```
emerge -u1 ${I}
```

?

Chodzi o to, żeby przy przekompilowaniu modułów nie były one dodawane do pliku world - ostatecznie po to są zależności od głównej paczki, żeby nie zaśmiecać world  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Aysen: wlasnie ma zasmiecac worlda, taki byl zamysl  :Smile: 

Arfrever: ja tam nie jestem fanatykiem QT, owszem lubie ten toolkit, jego API ale nie chce byc wiezniem ideologii  :Smile:  Uzywam tego, co spelnia moje oczekiwania, to tyle  :Smile: 

----------

## Ancestor

pozostaje czekać na oficjalną wersję 0.6..

bo skompilowanie Kadu z interesującymi mnie modułami ze snapshota z 0.6-svn graniczy z cudem  :Smile: 

----------

## Aysen

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Aysen: wlasnie ma zasmiecac worlda, taki byl zamysl 

 Hmm, nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego taki był zamysł. Przecież po to są zależności i flagi USE głównego ebuilda, żeby właśnie tylko on był w world, a cała reszta automatycznie (?).

----------

## sarven

Nie. Owszem, pewne moduły są instalowane jako zależności wynikające z flag USE, ale jednak wiele z modułów jest instalowana niezależnie od nich, tylko na żądanie użytkownika.

A wracając parę postów wyżej, to ja raczej się nie wycofałem. Fakt, że mam bardzo mało czasu, ale jeśli tylko sytuacja się w API kadu się ustabilizuje - od jakiegoś czasu jest wprowadzane nowe okno konfiguracji, wieloprotokołowość - a następnie zostaną dostosowane do tego moduły, to na pewno postaram się o jakieś nowe wydanie ebuildów. Jakiś czas temu obiecywałem, że będzie i próbowałem coś zrobić, ale jednak zbyt wiele modułów nie kompilowało się, więc zrezygnowałem. Ale cały czas śledzę forum Kadu i z niecierpliwością czekam na ustabilizowanie sytuacji. Obecnie wersja svn raczej nie nadaje się do użytku dla zwykłego użytkownika. Więc nie przejmujcie się, że coś tracicie  :Wink: 

----------

## Ancestor

 *sarven wrote:*   

> od jakiegoś czasu jest wprowadzane nowe okno konfiguracji, wieloprotokołowość - a następnie zostaną dostosowane do tego moduły

 

a jaki jest stopień zaawansowania tych prac? tzn. kiedy można się spodziewać działającego nowego okna konfiguracji i chociażby raczkującej, ale działającej wieloprotokołowości?

bo nie powiem, żeby zestaw pidgin + kadu był najwygodniejszym rozwiązaniem  :Smile: 

----------

## sarven

Okno konfiguracji jest dopieszczane. Potem trzeba dostosować moduły. Z wieloprotokołowością też jest trochę problemów, ale ważne jest to, że nie stoi to w miejscu i ciągle pojawiają się zmiany. Trudno powiedzieć kiedy zostanie to doprowadzone do używalności. Tutaj największy problem jest z zewnętrznymi modułami. Autorzy nie chcą ich dostosowywać, dopóki wszystko się nie ustabilizuje lub - co gorsze - nie zajmują się już projektem. Trzeba czekać. Zmian jest na prawdę dużo i nie ma się co dziwić, że moduły nie są na razie dostosowywane do kadu-svn. Ja jestem bardzo ciekaw wprowadzonych nowości i czekam niecierpliwie na jabbera w kadu - masz racje - pidgin + kadu nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem  :Wink:  Ale jeśli chodzi o ebuildy to szczerze mówiąc nie spodziewałbym się, że będzie sens wydania nowszych, dopóki nie będzie jakiegoś features freeze i wszystko nie zbliży się do opublikowania kadu-0.6.0_rcX. No chyba, że jakaś wersja bez zewnętrznych modułów..? Podejrzewam jednak, że większości zależy, na sprawnym i niezawodnym komunikatorze, dlatego na razie z używaniem wersji svn trzeba się po prostu wstrzymać.Last edited by sarven on Mon Jul 02, 2007 7:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Aysen

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Nie. Owszem, pewne moduły są instalowane jako zależności wynikające z flag USE, ale jednak wiele z modułów jest instalowana niezależnie od nich, tylko na żądanie użytkownika.

 OK, rozumiem w czym problem. W skrypcie najpierw jest emerge -C, dopiero później ponowny emerge. Czy emerge -C jest naprawdę konieczne? Ew. możnaby rozwiązać to w ten sposób, żeby przed emerge -C sprawdzić, które z modułów są w world, a które nie (w domyśle: są tylko zależnościami) i potem dla tych, których nie było w world dodawać --oneshot przy ich emergowaniu? Mogę to zrobić jeśli nikt inny nie ma czasu.

----------

## sarven

OK. teraz ja rozumiem w czym jest problem  :Smile: 

Na razie - ponieważ przez najbliższy czas i tak nie będzie nowych ebuildów z wyżej wymienionych przeze mnie powodów - nie ma sensu tego już zmieniać, bo nikt nie będzie miał potrzeby używania tego skryptu. A w przyszłości, przy okazji nowych wydań, pomyśli się o innym rozwiązaniu.

----------

## Aysen

OK, w takim razie czekamy na 0.6-RC1  :Smile: 

----------

## nusch

Zainstalowałem swego czasu kadu-0.6.0_pre20070327-r3 z laymana, po zmianach(chyba na serwerze obenyego) od pewnego czasu próbuje mi downgradować do 0.4.x przy emerge -uDN world. Skoro ta wersja nie jest na razie wspierana, to da się ją już zainstalowaną zablokować w swoim systemie do wersji 0.6?

Po zamaskowaniu <=net-im/kadu-0.5.0 przez package.mask i odmaskowaniu >=net-im/kadu-0.6.0 przez package.unmask emerge wyświetla(już nie próbuje downgradować,nie ma czym zamienić ale dalej nie chce z jakiegoś powodu 0.6.x):

```

nuschbox ~ # emerge -pv kadu

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kadu" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/kadu-0.4.1 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/kadu-0.4.2 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/kadu-0.4.3 (masked by: package.mask)

- net-im/kadu-0.5.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- net-im/kadu-0.4.1-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060211 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060115 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

```

I nie widzi kadu 0.6.x pomimo że eix pokazuje..

```

nuschbox ~ # eix /kadu$

[I] net-im/kadu

     Available versions:  [m]0.4.1 [m]~0.4.1-r1 [m]0.4.2 [m]0.4.3 [m]~0.5.0_pre20060115 [m]~0.5.0_pre20060211 [m]~0.5.0 !0.6.0_pre20070316[1] !0.6.0_pre20070327[1] !0.6.0_pre20070327-r1[1] 0.6.0_pre20070327-r2[1] 0.6.0_pre20070327-r3[1]

     Installed versions:  0.6.0_pre20070327-r3(16:38:51 2007-05-24)(alsa arts -emoticons esd -icons -nodefmodules oss -paludis -sounds ssl)

     Homepage:            http://kadu.net

     Description:         QT client for popular in Poland Gadu-Gadu IM Network

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sarven

```

----------

## Jabbas

Mam pytanko, czy mógłby ktoś poprawić http://student.agh.edu.pl/~sarven/sarven.txt bądź opis na kadu.net  :Razz: 

Osobiście mi się udało zainstalować toto, ale imo to taki banalny problemik a śmierdzi dość mocno...

P.S.:

A i przynajmniej dzisiaj obeny.net coś klękło :/ to potrwa długo?

----------

## lordvader20

Pozwole sobie odgrzać tego kotleta  :Smile: 

Mianowicie chodzi o to że overlay z modularnym kadu od sarvena jest troche zapuszczony, a dokładniej trzeba było dodać lokalny overlay do laymana zeby ebuildy mogly sie sciagnac na dysk, takze chodzi o to ze Silk.tar.gz nie chciało się ściągnąć i trzeba było edytować ebuild i Manifest. No i teraz Wyskakuja mi jakies 404, nie moge emotikonek pobrać...

```
>>> Emerging (4 of 12) net-im/kadu-emoticons-1.0-r2 to /

 * kadu-emots-zestaw288.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * dodatkowe_emoty_GG7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * kompatybilne_z_GG6.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://betacomp.gnu.pl/emots_gg7.tar.bz2'

--16:47:35--  http://betacomp.gnu.pl/emots_gg7.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/emots_gg7.tar.bz2'

Translacja betacomp.gnu.pl... 69.93.231.52

Connecting to betacomp.gnu.pl|69.93.231.52|:80... połączono.

Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found

16:47:37 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'emots_gg7.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-emoticons-1.0-r2'

 * Messages for package net-im/kadu-emoticons-1.0-r2:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-im/kadu-emoticons-1.0-r2'
```

czyzbym tu tez musial usuwac pliki z ebuilda i Manifesta ?

albo bede musial szukac tego pliku gdzies po necie, moze ktos wystawil....

pozdrawiam

----------

## Ancestor

proponowałbym dodać w /etc/layman/layman.cfg w sekcji overlays linijkę:

http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt

i dodać overlay arcon-portage..

otrzymujemy wtedy to samo kadu-0.6 i nie ma problemów z sarven overlay  :Smile: 

----------

## lordvader20

 *Ancestor wrote:*   

> proponowałbym dodać w /etc/layman/layman.cfg w sekcji overlays linijkę:
> 
> http://arcong.ath.cx/DATA/overlay/arcon-overlay.txt
> 
> i dodać overlay arcon-portage..
> ...

 

Heh, do tej pory tego używałem  :Smile: , ale po skompilowaniu nowego XMMS własnoręcznie, wywaliłem overlaya i zapomnialem o kadu no i probowalem zapodac z portage ale brakowalo mi tabs, potem z overlaya sarvena i byly problemy z plikami, wiec teraz od nowa biore arcon overlay i z niego wezme kadu... tylko ze tym razem z pomoca laymana bo wczesniej tego nie uzywalem, no i musze stwierdzic ze to troche niewygodne  :Smile:  bo zamiast dodawac do make.conf sciezke do overlaya trzeba jeszcze uzywac dodatkowego programu ktory robi za nas to samo wiec imo sie nie oplaca. no i aktualnie sie kompiluje kadu 0.6.0_pre, mam nadzieje ze pojdzie bezproblemowo. (jeszcze niedawno dzialalo bo emerge -e world robilem  :Smile: )

pozdrawiam

----------

## rastman

sa moze ajkies informacje na temat rozwoju kadu? Nie bede ukrywal, ze komunikator nie spelnia w pelni oczekiwan. A jesli chodzi o klienty jabbera, to ktore polecacie z portage? Chyba ze mam szukac po overlayach, ale gdzie? Oczywiscie koniecnzy transport do sieci gadu gadu.

----------

## Ancestor

z tego co mi wiadomo (efekt śledzenia oficjalnego forum Kadu) to aktualnie Kadu jest w stanie api-freeze.. i trwa intensywne łatanie wszystkich bugów przed wydaniem wersji 0.6  :Smile: 

a w kolejnych wersjach chyba jest planowane przeportowanie do qt4 i kiedyśtam wprowadzenie multiprotokołowości..

a klienty jabbera? pidgin - multikomunikator, bardzo wygodny i sympatyczny.. również z obsługą gg, ale Kadu pod tym względem znacznie przebija go funkcjonalnością..

----------

